# Sank a reef on Friday!!!



## Dynamic

Here a few pictures of a reef me and jake (bayougrande) built and sank.....Excited to see how it does. I'm no stranger to deploying reefs but this is the first one we've ever welded up. It was just scrap steel pipe and a little angle. Actually went through the permitting process and Brad Bane and Robert Turpin were great to work with.....I found out this was the first permit of 2013 and there were NONE applied for in 2012!!!....I dunno if people are just saying screw it and not getting them permitted or just aren't doing it. Either way we all know it's important to do. Even with high fuel prices and limited season hopefully people will continue to deploy reefs.....What do y'all think of the design???....Think it will produce?? I do. 
Thanks
Miles


----------



## The LaJess II

It's like the saying in the movie. If you build it they will come. Good job and good luck. Remember to give it a good year to produce before fishing it.


----------



## JoeZ

Looks good. That should make some fish next season but the longer it sits, the better it gets.


----------



## Evensplit

You forgot to list the numbers


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Nice job. Thanks for going through the permitting process.


----------



## Kenton

Good for you guys. Bet that was a fun project.


----------



## Dynamic

I DEFINATELY won't even go run it over until next May......Now if I could just find a source for some chicken coops!!!!


----------



## sailor

I be that thing will be covered in snappers in just a couple of months. BTW, how did you get the boat out of the slip???


----------



## Dynamic

sailor said:


> I be that thing will be covered in snappers in just a couple of months. BTW, how did you get the boat out of the slip???


Very carefully!!.....


----------



## startzc

Dynamic said:


> Very carefully!!.....


Damn, stole my answer.


----------



## Instant Karma

How heavy is it?


----------



## Dynamic

About 300lbs.


----------



## bayougrande

it was a fun project.....already making plans for #2!!!!! The entire process, from building to permitting to loading on the boat and dropping went smooth as butter............:thumbup:


----------



## karma

how much did the permit process cost?


----------



## bayougrande

25$


----------



## Ragon210

*permit process*

how do you go about getting a permit? Who Do you talk to?

I have been wondering for some time now, But seeing yalls project makes me wanna do it even more.
thanks!:notworthy:


----------



## Dynamic

Call Robert Turpin or Brad Bane with escambia county. They can walk you through it. Also a quick search on here or google wil give you loads of information.


----------



## bjones20

It will definitely produce fish after a year or so!

Whoever told you there weren't any permits applied for in 2012 is wrong.


----------



## Team REEL TIGHT

That's awesome man. When it was all said and done how much did it cost you?


----------



## Dynamic

bjones20 said:


> It will definitely produce fish after a year or so!
> 
> Whoever told you there weren't any permits applied for in 2012 is wrong.


Ok. Cool. Glad to know people are doing it. Legal or not.


----------



## Dynamic

Team REEL TIGHT said:


> That's awesome man. When it was all said and done how much did it cost you?


Well we had the material already. So it just cost us fuel and the $25 permit so around $165 for that particular reef. We did a little fishing while we were out they're as well.


----------



## lowprofile

how long you think that metal will last?


----------



## Dynamic

lowprofile said:


> how long you think that metal will last?


Not really sure. Maybe someone on here with more experience on these small homemade metal reefs will chime in.


----------



## bayougrande

bjones20 said:


> It will definitely produce fish after a year or so!
> 
> Whoever told you there weren't any permits applied for in 2012 is wrong.


----------



## ryanbr

That'll last a while if it's welded right. But it needs some density. Chain link, plate, etc. It would be heavier, but.................


----------



## DAWGONIT

nice thread.
thanks for sharing.


----------



## Dynamic

ryanbr said:


> That'll last a while if it's welded right. But it needs some density. Chain link, plate, etc. It would be heavier, but.................


Yeh. It would have been nice to put a big plate on a couple side with a big hole cut in it. Maybe next time.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

Will they let you use 9 gauge chain link in your county? Okaloosa county won't any more.


----------



## Jake3

Impressive stuff! Have often thought about giving it a go myself and just need to put the time in!


----------



## X-Shark

Invest in some commersial grade chain link fence. It needs to be that, to meet the thickness limitations.

Cove the sides with it.

Here are some pix's that will bring a lot of memories back.  My last count was that I had my hands involved in at least 175 units, but I'm sure it was more.











Teaching kids to weld and build reefs.


----------



## Sea-r-cy

*A couple of mine*

The "Bug", the "Pig", and a trailer full I hauled from Arkansas. Drew quite a few stares, and questions at the gas pumps! These were great reefs, we pulled a few hundred pounds of fish off them. Great time building them.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm

Awesome!


----------

